# Infinity Looms



## lvsroses

Do they still make them and where can I get one?


----------



## Karen M1

Cinwood has several versions.


----------



## babcibert

Is cinwood a web site ??????????


----------



## Karen M1

.
www.cindwoodcrafts.com/products-page/looms/type/universal -

if this link does not work just go to the first part..www.cinwoodcrafts.com


----------



## babcibert

Karen M1............thank you very much for the web site
I just searched it and loved it............

Hugs, Bert


----------



## cheryllsms

The wood and composite looms are wonderful, but the plastic serenity loom is not, as it is too fragile for a large project; pegs break out with the weight of worsted yarns. CinDWood and DA Looms are both better made, especially for large projects. I have a 5' wide afghan on my CinDWood that is now too heavy to hold on my lap, so I'm using the kitchen counter, LOL. 

DALooms.com has a wide variety of sizes and stitch gauges. CinDWood has an infinity loom that can do either frame, straight or circular knitting, which saves on buying extra frames or looms. Of course, given money and space, I'd order ALL the DA Looms...

An infinity loom is pricey, and there is a learning curve, and it won't replace needles, but I saved up for a while and I'm really enjoying mine. 

Anybody want a free Serenity loom--only missing one peg???


----------



## Karen M1

at this time DA looms is not making looms. They are having problems.



cheryllsms said:


> The wood and composite looms are wonderful, but the plastic serenity loom is not, as it is too fragile for a large project; pegs break out with the weight of worsted yarns. CinDWood and DA Looms are both better made, especially for large projects. I have a 5' wide afghan on my CinDWood that is now too heavy to hold on my lap, so I'm using the kitchen counter, LOL.
> 
> DALooms.com has a wide variety of sizes and stitch gauges. CinDWood has an infinity loom that can do either frame, straight or circular knitting, which saves on buying extra frames or looms. Of course, given money and space, I'd order ALL the DA Looms...
> 
> An infinity loom is pricey, and there is a learning curve, and it won't replace needles, but I saved up for a while and I'm really enjoying mine.
> 
> Anybody want a free Serenity loom--only missing one peg???


----------



## cheryllsms

Oh, too bad! They are extremely well made, and I'd still like to own them all, LOL. Rats, I hate change!


----------



## lvsroses

Thank you! I think I will be doing some shopping soon!


----------



## Paula Plant

Sure How do I get it?


----------



## AshleyShea

I have a DA wooden infinity loom I need to sell. If anyone is still looking for one, please contact me.


----------



## jbabel

I would be interested how much are you asking


----------



## AshleyShea

Sorry! I have already sold this loom.


----------



## smartiedriver

Yes please, I`d love your loom but I`m in the UK so guess that's not any good to you.


----------

